# Super Colossal Superbowl Sunday HOCARS show



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

*SUNDAY! SUNDAY! SUNDAY!* 
_At the Huntington Hilton, Melville, NY just off of the LI Expressway, Exit 49S, Rt 110 South. 10am-2pm $5 admission. _ 
Hey Guys,

Don't forget to come the the most awesome slot car show you'll see this year. Bob Beers' Famous, not to be missed, the most dealers, collectors and racers you'll ever see in one place, HOCARS Superbowl Sunday Slot Car Show and Swap Meet. Thousands of slot cars to be seen, bought, traded, drooled over... The Jersey Boys - Joe Corea, Mario Pisano, Guy Graziano( yeah, I know - it's like the Sopranos...), Tom Stumpf, Rob Budano, dozens more and yours truly( I''ll be right around the corner from the Jersey Boys, of course) will be there selling our wares. Henry Harnish is sure to make an appearance, he usually does. Ill have a couple tables, so come by and say Hi - just ask Bob to point me out. As usual, I'll have tons of parts, cars, track, decals, all kinds of good stuff, stories, information(just get me talking)GUARANTEED!

Get there early, the traffic at the show is almost overwhelming, guaranteed to be shoulder to shoulder - BUT - if you arrive late, I'm always the LAST GUY TO PACK and the guy who is making the most end-of-show deals for you racers and collectors. Just ask Bob - it's been a running joke for the past twelve years, at least! 

BE THERE - Aloha.

"Thunderjet Gene" Hedden
Cranbury, NJ
609-371-5108


----------

